# Dalembert trade rumor..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Although their chances of landing Samuel Dalembert are not very good, the Nets could try to get involved in a three-way deal for the Philadelphia center. League sources said the Nets have spoken to Philadelphia, but the 76ers may not be ready to move the Seton Hall product yet. If they do, they probably would want a big man, which the Nets don't have. The third team could either be Chicago, which is willing to part with Eddy Curry, or Phoenix.


LINK

It feels like this won't happen, but the fact they're talking about it bothers me. I just have nightmares of the Sixers just receiving some more patch work in return for players.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

And just as I found that, I found a quote from Billy King off of phillyburbs.com.



> Sixers president Billy King said Dalembert, who can become a restricted free agent in July after making $1.6 million this season, isn't going anywhere and that New Jersey CEO Rod Thorn hasn't contacted him to inquire about Dalembert's availability.


LINK


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

If we do trade Sammy we had better be getting another good big man in return. Maybe someone like Dwight Howard or Emeka Okafor? :yes:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> If we do trade Sammy we had better be getting another good big man in return. Maybe someone like Dwight Howard or Emeka Okafor? :yes:


I doubt we'd get either, being realistic both of those guys are younger and better than Dalembert right now and play important roles on their teams (Okafor is the Bobcats, for all intents and purposes).


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

trade Dalembert and Kenny Thomas for Kwame Brown and Jared Jeffries...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> trade Dalembert and Kenny Thomas for Kwame Brown and Jared Jeffries...


Salaries dont match


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Salaries dont match


Not to mention the Sixers get hosed in that deal.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

If Sammy does get traded I'll be pretty damn pissed, even if we did get another big in return, him and Iverson play well together and are friends, so its good to keep them together, and he could turn out to be all-defensive material in the near future


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

seriously, sometimes I just dont know where the media get all their rumours from. Do they just make it up ?


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to mention the Sixers get hosed in that deal.


i think the sixers get the better deal in that trade. Thomas' contract is ugly. I'd rather have brown then dalembert (i'm not a big fan of dalembert. he's okay, but nothing special. brown is going to be a better player in the future, imo). And dumping thomas' contract is an added bonus


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> 
> 
> i think the sixers get the better deal in that trade. Thomas' contract is ugly. I'd rather have brown then dalembert (i'm not a big fan of dalembert. he's okay, but nothing special. brown is going to be a better player in the future, imo). And dumping thomas' contract is an added bonus


Once again, salaries dont match


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Salaries dont match


Well, I don't know, but RealGM disagrees...


Philadelphia trades: C Samuel Dalembert (5.2 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 0.6 apg in 22.6 minutes) 
PF Kenny Thomas (9.2 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 27.0 minutes) 
Philadelphia receives: SF Jared Jeffries (5.8 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.0 minutes) 
PF Kwame Brown (6.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 16.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.2 ppg, -5.6 rpg, and +0.2 apg. 

Washington trades: SF Jared Jeffries (5.8 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.0 minutes) 
PF Kwame Brown (6.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 16.6 minutes) 
Washington receives: C Samuel Dalembert (5.2 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 0.6 apg in 22.6 minutes) 
PF Kenny Thomas (9.2 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 27.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +2.2 ppg, +5.6 rpg, and -0.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Philadelphia and Washington being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Philadelphia and Washington had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have been assigned Trade ID number 2103783


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

According to Chad Ford (which means believe this if you only like fantasy) in a recent chat, the Suns would be willing to send the 76ers either Joe Johnson or Quentin Richardson for Dalembert. 

We all know he's pulling that one out of his rear, I'm just letting you guys know about it.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Sam is a top 10 Center. And in the east where centers are sscarse(except Shaq) you should lock him up.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> According to Chad Ford (which means believe this if you only like fantasy) in a recent chat, the Suns would be willing to send the 76ers either Joe Johnson or Quentin Richardson for Dalembert.
> 
> We all know he's pulling that one out of his rear, I'm just letting you guys know about it.


That would be a great trade for the Suns, as Dalembert would thrive in there system, and they need a defensive centre beside Amare.. but the problem is..

It doesn't make sense for Philly. Iguodala is the same type of player as Joe Johnson, and if philly trades Sammy, I imagine they would want a big man in return.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

As much as I like Joe Johnson, I have to say that the Sixers have enough size problems as it stands. Iggy will be just as good if not better than JJ in time and I've always beena big Sammy fan especially because of how well he guards some of the best post players in the league (his manhandling of Duncan this year and monster blocks on Dirk last year come to mind). Mark Jackson is our main scoring threat down low but we need Sammy to fill in his spot soon. he should be locked up because then we have the size we need to compete on a regular basis.


----------

